# Team USA Discussion



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*SCHEDULE*
Aug. 22: vs. Venezuela
Aug. 23: vs. US Virgin Islands
Aug. 25: vs. Canada
Aug. 26: vs. Brazil
Aug. 27-30: Second Round
Sept 1: Semifinals
Sept 2: Finals

What are you expecting from the team? Any predictions for who will play the best and what their record will be?


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Amare will go 40/20/10 MVP of the championship team

seriously


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Looking at the schedule, there seems to be a game tomorrow. How does everyone like USA's chances to win it all?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Few things I wanna watch for,

1) Does Amare take/make any 3pointers?
2) Has his ball handling skills increased
3) What's his defense like (Probably the same)

I like USA's chances for gold this year. Kidd and Bryant I think can make this happen.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

I'm not looking for Kobe in any of these games... when you have such a talented team I don't think you want a guy like that to be a black hole.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

604flat_line said:


> Amare will go 40/20/10 MVP of the championship team
> 
> seriously



Wont happen.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0V7ngqdu6lo"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0V7ngqdu6lo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Team USA vs Venezuela *



> LAS VEGAS, August 22, 2007 — In a tournament where most participating teams are lacking star power, the U.S. men's senior national team took center stage Wednesday night and put on a show to make even a glitzy town like Las Vegas proud. En route to winning its first contest in the FIBA Americas Championship 2007, 112-69 over Venezuela, the host team did what most expected: Open up a big lead early and cruise to the victory.
> 
> With a balanced scoring attack, strong defense and all-around hustle, the U.S. opened up a 54-34 advantage at the break, a margin that would be doubled only 10 minutes later.


Amare played 18 minutes, 16pts, 4rebs, 2blks
Barbosa had 30pts, 5asst, 4rebs in a win against Canada.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

604flat_line said:


> I'm not looking for Kobe in any of these games... when you have such a talented team I don't think you want a guy like that to be a black hole.


Kobe has 9assists in 32 minutes of play so far...


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Kobe has 9assists in 32 minutes of play so far...


Yeah I watched the first 2 games. It seems that Kobe is really trying to play like a distributor, but when the games get bigger and it gets to crunch time... he'll resemble a star that has just collapsed on itself and is sucking in every ball in the galaxy never to return.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Wont happen.


"tongue in cheek"


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kobe is too skinny


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> Kobe is too skinny


haha, what?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

TM said:


> haha, what?


 he's dropped 20 pounds or something like that.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

They said it was 18 pounds I think. He sure does look a little different. Oh, ands I think they take home the gold.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/saFXnmWXamo"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/saFXnmWXamo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*USA 113 - Brazil 76*

Amare is probably the 5th most consistent player. He's doing good coming off the bench. Once they face bigger teams, I want to see more of Howard/Amare lineup.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Ha, Amare is 2/3 from three point range. Check out his stats.

http://www.fiba.com/pages/eng/fe/07.../48644/roundid/5730/fe_teamPlay_playStat.html


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

international 3's don't count. However, they are good shots.


----------

